
Will the new Hey email service eat Gmail’s lunch? - Geshmak
https://www.gmass.co/blog/hey-email-service/
======
Normille
No.

For one; I've had a read of the site and I really can't see what Hey is
offering that X other email clients are offering, or that can be achieved with
a few rules or a bit of self-discipline.

For another; I don't think the number of people, in the general population,
who care about their privacy enough to pay money to protect it, is as large as
the bubble-effect created by HN's 'turned on' readership would have you think.

You've only got to look at the numbers of people posting every intimate detail
of their lives on sites like FB, Twatter, Instagram et al. to see just what a
non-issue it is for so many.

